# Tom Platz Squats



## mike456 (Aug 26, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_gZ_9YsvI1k&mode=related&search=


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 26, 2006)

Good stuff! What a legend.


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2006)

Don't like it when they don't show the weight being lifted. Looks like he was being helped from 11 on so not that impressive.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 26, 2006)

^ Yeah, I agree. I could lift that too, if I had to guys helping me on the ends. Well maybe not... but still it doesn't look like an honest 23.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2006)

See Bill Kahzmeir(sp) in the back?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2006)

So you really think Bill Katzmaier would be in the background enthusiastically egging him on, and  Fred (Dr Squat) Hatfield would congratulate him after the set if he was doing assisted reps?  Ok.

At that same event Hatfield squatted 1000 lbs for 1 rep, Platz could only do around 800 lbs.  Then came the rep contest.  Platz did 23 reps with 500 lbs, and Hatfield did 11.  Shows the difference between specific training (bodybuilding vs powerlifting).  If Platz was being 'helped', I don't think Hatfield would have been so gracious.


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sure why not.....are they beyond reproch and do they even give a shit??? I doubt both.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2006)

Proof is in the pudding


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Proof is in the pudding



I'll show you some pudding...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2006)

Jell-O or Royal?  I want answers...


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2006)

fufu said:


> I'll show you some pudding...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2006)

Jell-O it is!


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>




I saw him at Umass last year.


----------



## MawkieMawk (Aug 28, 2006)

Temple University, holla


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Don't like it when they don't show the weight being lifted. Looks like he was being helped from 11 on so not that impressive.



you don't seem to believe anything and nothing seems to impress you.


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> you don't seem to believe anything and nothing seems to impress you.


I believe and am amazed by every Recorded  record  The gym myth workouts do not impress me Robert and I'm amazed they do you at your age.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 28, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> you don't seem to believe anything and nothing seems to impress you.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I believe and am amazed by every Recorded  record  The gym myth workouts do not impress me Robert and I'm amazed they do you at your age.



This isn't really a myth.  There's a video of it, and you watched it...


----------



## Yanick (Aug 28, 2006)

i've seen an old Ken Leistner squa 405 20+ times, unassisted, without juice to failure.

if Doc Leistner can do it in a regular training session, why can't a juiced up, young Tom Platz do 500 in contest?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I believe and am amazed by every Recorded  record  The gym myth workouts do not impress me Robert and I'm amazed they do you at your age.



Tom Platz amazes me as a bodybuilder and a person. I met him when I was fifteen at a bench press competition and then again about 2 years ago when I attended a 2 day seminar that he taught.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 28, 2006)

fufu said:


> See Bill Kahzmeir(sp) in the back?



Yes.


----------



## Phred (Aug 28, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> Tom Platz amazes me as a bodybuilder and a person. I met him when I was fifteen at a bench press competition and then again about 2 years ago when I attended a 2 day seminar that he taught.



Maybe I am just living in the past, however, as a kid I remember looking at my dads Weider mags with Draper, Sergio, Franco, Scott, Zane,Platz, et al.  I am still in awe at what these guys did.  Call it genetics, drugs, whatever.  And all of their training methods are dismissed as not any good to build muscle mass or any sort of strength.  I only wonder how much better they could have been with better training methods and arguably better drug stacking. Until I can do 23 reps with 500lbs, I will concede to Tom.  I cannot even get one rep with 300.  I can barely get 5 reps with 265.  So I doubt I will ever enter the 500lbs relm.  And that is OK by me.  I do not need to talk trash about someone who can do better than I.  More power to him.  Like Ferigno curling 100lbs dumbells in Pumping Iron.  I guess he was cheating by swinging them up.  Well it is still pretty dang impressive to me.  Sorry for the rant.  Sometimes the put downs that get thrown around get old thats all.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2006)

need we say more:


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2006)

man, platz was a freak!  he trained like an animal.  I liked those oldtime BB'ers because they really trained like maniacs....Platz, Starr, Draper, etc...


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 28, 2006)

Look at his VMO and adductors!  The dude has a fucking papya on the front of his legs.


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> This isn't really a myth.  There's a video of it, and you watched it...


I watched a close up of tom platz body and face.....what did you watch Einstein?


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> Tom Platz amazes me as a bodybuilder and a person. I met him when I was fifteen at a bench press competition and then again about 2 years ago when I attended a 2 day seminar that he taught.


He is an amazing Bodybuilder for sure.....but as far as power lifting I do not see one record he has ever set. Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't think he ever competed in powerlifting.  

Maybe he was just at the bench press meet that rob was at?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> He is an amazing Bodybuilder for sure.....but as far as power lifting I do not see one record he has ever set. Maybe I'm wrong?



I do not know of Tom ever competing in powerlifting, he was a bodybuilder.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I don't think he ever competed in powerlifting.
> 
> Maybe he was just at the bench press meet that rob was at?



lol, yes he was just a guest speaker and he did some guest posing there...not sure why they brought him in?  I guess because he was so popular in the 80's.


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I do not know of Tom ever competing in powerlifting, *he was a bodybuilder.*


Yes and I respect and admire him for that; the gym myth stuff is for the mags and Weiders BS.


----------



## wilwn (Aug 29, 2006)

arguably the greatest set of legs ever.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I watched a close up of tom platz body and face.....what did you watch Einstein?



I saw it too, but as you can see it was a seminar of some kind.  I don't think he had people helping his squat during a seminar performance.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 29, 2006)

If you know Tom at all, or even know of him, he is very genuine and not the type of guy that tries to impress people with bullshit. He is very real and there is no doubt in my mind that video is real, I never questioned it for a second.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Yes and I respect and admire him for that; the gym myth stuff is for the mags and Weiders BS.


 
You've been even more of a Negative Nancy since you quit chewing tobacco. Jesus H.


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2006)

wilwn said:


> arguably the greatest set of legs ever.



_The_ greatest legs ever! Noone can touch him.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 29, 2006)

Holy shit!
   

That was badass.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I saw it too, but as you can see it was a seminar of some kind.  I don't think he had people helping his squat during a seminar performance.


I was kidding with the Einsrtein comment. I had friends back in the 80's that went and saw Platz do seminars and they said he did some high rep heavy squats. I think they said 20 reps at 400+ but that was a lomg time ago and I could be wrong. All I know is he was one of the best bodybuildrers of his time.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> You've been even more of a Negative Nancy since you quit chewing tobacco. Jesus H.


True, when some people here  argue with me sometimes I let it get to me....I will have to work on that and just ignore them. *13 days no tobacco*


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> True, when some people here argue with me sometimes I let it get to me....I will have to work on that and just ignore them. *13 days no tobacco*


 

Congrats man, thats friggin awesome. Two weeks is a great start!!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Congrats man, thats friggin awesome. Two weeks is a great start!!



Indeed.  The first two weeks is the hardest.  After the first month or two you are pretty good usually.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> True, when some people here argue with me sometimes I let it get to me....I will have to work on that and just ignore them. *13 days no tobacco*


You mean like me? You dissed Platz, and I think the subsequent thread proved me out. Smell the flowers Foreman  .

Good luck on quitting the nicotine man.  I quit 15 years ago, after smoking for close to 20 years...


----------



## KelJu (Aug 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> True, when some people here  argue with me sometimes I let it get to me....I will have to work on that and just ignore them. *13 days no tobacco*



Bah, I quit cold turkey. There aint shit to quiting.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> You mean like me? You dissed Platz, and I think the subsequent thread proved me out. Smell the flowers Foreman  .
> 
> Good luck on quitting the nicotine man.  I quit 15 years ago, after smoking for close to 20 years...


The flowers smell good


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Bah, I quit cold turkey. There aint shit to quiting.


I to quit cold Turkey, I just got motivated and said fuch this crap.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## KelJu (Aug 29, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


>



Yeah, my ADD is acting up as usual. I didn't know shit about Tom until this thread so I went and looked him up. He is very impressive. He mastered the sport and his personal life which seems to be the downfall of most other athletes. He has my respect for sure.


----------

